

How not Supporting IE7, is actually Supporting IE7 - jhull
http://buzzientdev.posterous.com/how-not-supporting-ie7-is-actually-supporting

======
cleverjake
The /only/ part of the "article" that was related to the title

"Many people are resistant to the new Facebook layout changes and are opting
to use old outdated browsers to maintain the more familiar Facebook page
layout. In addition, companies frustrated with their employees' wasting
precious work hours on social media sites are using these outdated browsers to
enforce employee compliance."

[citation needed]

And just to be clear - we are saying that companies would rather risk
increased security risks and more manhours spent waiting on page requests and
execution...to stop people from getting rounded corners and facebook layout
updates? That has to be one of the silliest things I have heard in a very long
time.

~~~
dignan
Companies are always resistant to change. IE7 and IE8 are still prevalent in
medium to large corporations. So I think the answer is yes.

------
sethbuzz
Sure, I like old facebook, but not so much as I would purposefully chose to
use old IE.

Or IE for that matter.

